# Noticias y eventos > Busco/ Ofrezco magos >  Buscamos magos para concurso

## ElmagoMelo

Se va a realizar el primer concurso de magia en Valladolid y se buscan magos interesados en participar.

Toda la información la encontrarán en la web: www.kanallafm.com


cartel.jpgImnvitamos sobre todo a aquellos que quieran realizar algo original.

----------

